# Chatline Apology



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Just want to apologize to everyone on the chat last night. Sorry Lynne, Dee Dee & Feisty. I kept on getting cut-off and when I tried to get back on the line was busy. I gave up after awhile and decided to call it an early night. Hope to catch you all next week. Lynne, I bought some whey protein powder today. Going to give it a try. Can I mix it with juice? I remember you saying it was nasty tasting.Take care everyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

Weener, I don't know about the juice. What brand did you get? I noticed that most of the brands that GNC had said to mix with water or milk but didn't mention juice. Good chance the citrus could break something down? I honestly don't know. The one thing I do know is that with the Immunepro, it said to take it on an empty stomach so I always take it first thing in the morning and wait 30 minutes then take some more midafternoon and then right before I go to bed. Hope this helps. Good Luck! Hope it helps you as it is helping me.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Lynne and Weener! Boy, you girls are so brave. That whey protein stuff makes me want to barf!!!! But.......if it's helping, why not. I may try it myself, but have to wait until after the allergy testing is all done. I go in this Thursday to have testing for food allergies. Should be interesting. I'll keep you posted. Think I'll check out the Whey Protein at a couple of different Healthfood Stores in Green Bay when I go down. Just in case?!?!?! We're suppose to get some pretty severe storms tonight, so I'm going to shut down this computer and unplug it for the night. I'll check in tomorrow. Did you girls get my latest e-mail about the change?Hey, Weener---I had to have a new modem put in my computer today. They tell me that should take care of the disconnecting from my provider all the time. Could that be your problem also? Lance tells me that a better Modem will handle any "noise", etc. that's in the phone lines. Smaller, less powerful modems pick up every little crackle coming through the line and that's what makes you disconnect so much. Just a thought.Have a massive migraine, again. It's taking it's toll. Going to go take my meds. Could a change in weather (air pressure changes) have any connection to this migraine???? Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne & Feisty:Lynne, the whey powder that I bought was in a plastic bag (I think it was bagged at the store). There was no name on it and no directions. I'm a little concerned about taking it because I am a bit lactose intolerant. It seems to come and go. Sometimes I'll eat ice cream and I'll be okay and other times I'll get the scoots. I figure it's worth a try. I'll just stay close to home (just in case). I'll try mixing it with the lactaid milk. The owner tried to sell me the soy protein and the colostrum protein, what's your opinion on this. Have you tried it? Lynne, how many times a day do you drink this stuff. Karen, I gather from your comment that you've tried the whey protein. Don't call me brave yet, tomorrow will be my first day. I wonder if I plug my nose will it go down easier. When I have to digest anything gross, I plug my nose. Karen good luck with your allergy testing. Yes, I did get your latest e-mail. Thank you. You know it's funny that you mentioned the modem. I keep thinking it might be the modem. I've tried other things and the problem is still here. I've had problems with the modem before. I'll have to take it in and have it looked at. I definitely think the weather has an affect on your migraines. An ex co-worker of mine would get migraines everytime the barometric pressure went up. They are calling for severe thunderstorms the next couple of days in Ontario. Not complaining, could be worse, but I would like to send some of this rain out Dee Dee's way.Take care and I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

Weener, you must have a heck of a healthfood store. Mine barely carries anything. Is there at least a calorie label that tells you how much carbos, protein, sugars, amino acids?I checked my mycoplasma board yesterday and unbelievably, a guy there has found out a way to get the Immunepro for only $25 a jar. If I find that this Optimum Nutrition doesn't work as well, I plan on getting the Immunepro again. I tell ya, the Immunepro was only 40 calories a scoop, .06 carbs and no sugars and the amino acid profile is tens times better than this other stuff. We'll see.You will just have to see if you are tolerant to it. Some people can do it, some can't. If you look up that www.immunepro.com site, I believe there was a section as why to use whey and not soy and the others. I won't do soy as too much soy can cause muscle aches and I haven't tried the colostrum. I am taking 4 scoops a day, first thing in the morning on empty stomach, eat 30 minutes later, mid morning, mid afternoon, and bedtime. Mix with 8 oz of yoru milk or water.And yes, I do shut my nose off to swallow the stuff. It is horrible!Hope it works! Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Lynne and Weener! I just checked the Immunepro site out and printed some of the info to use as my referral when I check out the Healthfood stores. Weener----it does say at the site that the best way to take the whey protein is with dairy milk, yogurt, or water. Juice and coffee and others, interfere with the proper absorption of the whey protein into the body. Imunnepro's whey protein is lactose free (the way I understand it) so it should be okay for you to use. I tried the Colostrom for 6 months last year and could see no change in anything. I also gave the Noni Juice a good run with no results. And, I gave MSM a full use for a year with no change. But, like everything else, it may work for some and not for others. I guess we just have to keep trying things until we find what helps us. What I don't like is that I feel like a full- fledged "sucker" whenever something new comes out----I keep hoping this is the one!! And then it's some more money down the tube!!! How does your Doctor feel about the Whey Protein Lynne? Is there blood tests to see where your immumoglobulins, etc. are before and during the coarse of treatment? Did you have that done before you started on the whey? And Lynne, would you explain the Lupus to me and exactly what it is and what it does to the body? Thank you!! I would like to understand it more. You girls take care. Karen


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

I am so mad. I was typing a very long post back to you girls and "due to inactivity", AOL signed me off. Now I don't want to type it all again.I didn't tell my doc about the whey protein. I go back to see him in September and I will let him know then. It isn't harmful, so I didn't think it was a big deal. Don't know about the immugobulin tests, Feisty. I see globulin and albumin on my blood tests and they were okay. I like the idea of all the amino acids that are in the whey protein. I like the anti- viral, anti-bacterial, and anti-inflammatory effects of it, too.As far as lupus, don't get me wrong here. I don't even like to tell people about that. I truly feel I do have fibro. I think that happened along with the lupus. I have too many symptoms of fibro not to have it, ya know? My ANA's (anti-nuclear antibody) blood tests have been high for 2 years and I have a couple of symptoms but I would suggest looking up lupus on your search engine to udnerstand it. It gets technical. I know there are 3 different kinds of lupus. I'm figuring I have the least since I still function so well. I am just keeping a positive attitude about this Antibiotic Protocol since I am seeing positive things happening with it and now this whey protein and go from there.Anyway, hope this helps. Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne & Feisty:Well gals, I made it through my first day on the whey protein powder. It wasn't too bad. Mixed it with lactose free milk. The stuff gets sort of gooey so I had to stir it a lot. I woofed it down fast, didn't have time to smell it or taste it. Glug, glug, glug...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi Ladies,All this over the taste of whey protein is cracking me up!! It reminds me of when I started with the flaxseed oil. I tried the regular OIL and I did have to run for the toilet!!! I plugged my nose and everything, tried it on different foods, and still would gag horribly. Finally found it in gel capsules and voila!! I hope the whey protein helps you all. Lynne, my sister has systemic lupus. Thanks for the thought of rain Weener. It worked! We had the thunderstorm last night, with some rain and unfortunately, wind. The rain and wind cleared our air here in Lolo considerably! I ventured out and did errands and took the dogs for a walk around the neighborhood. (all the places we go and let them run are shut down because of the fire danger) The rains weren't enough to help with the fires though, just slowed them down a bit.







DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there Dee Dee:Glad to hear that you got a bit of rain out your way. I start getting cabin fever when I don't get out. I hope and pray that there will be an end to these horrible fires. Oh, yes I'm the biggest suck when it comes to tasting and smelling of foods. If it smells awful, I plug my nose. I find with a lot of the natural stuff the smell is awful. I remember I was on this natural herb and everytime I opened the bottle I thought I was going to gag. Hubby said, "how could take that stuff, it stinks". I figured if it helps, why not. Anyways, gotta run have a wedding to go to. I'm glad to hear that you were able to get out for awhile. Hopefully I catch up with you on Monday.


----------

